
Texas teen makes violent joke during video game, is jailed - jamesbritt
http://dailycaller.com/2013/06/27/texas-teen-makes-violent-joke-during-video-game-is-jailed-for-months/
======
pfortuny
When "threats" like this get you in jail, it is time to admit we are in the
USSR and not elsewhere.

Read Soljenitsin; you have this for real. Not just a novel like 1984, the very
real thing, like being afraid of making a joke, of criticizing nr. 1.

~~~
jsonne
This is complete hyperbole and you know it. Where are the secret police
whisking away "dissenters" in the middle of the night? Where are the mass
forced migrations of ethnic minorities? Where are the mass executions of
political prisoners? Fraudulent elections? A one party state?

The fact that you made this comment on a public forum is evidence enough that
we are nowhere even close to living in a police state.

~~~
enraged_camel
You must be living in some sort of alternate reality dreamstate where these
things don't happen routinely. Allow me to attempt to wake you up:

Eternal NSA surveillance. The TSA. No-fly lists. Secret prisons. Guantanamo
Bay. Election rigging. Being targeted by IRS. The percentage of population
that is in prison (much higher than USSR at the height of its power).

I could go on. Out of everything you stated, the only thing we don't have is
mass executions of political prisoners. But the fact is, the differences
between the USA and USSR are only on a matter of scale. And that scale is
growing at an alarming rate.

~~~
rdouble
Where are the secret prisons, anyway?

~~~
bussierem
Also, why are they still considered "secret" if random people on HN are
discussing them candidly?

~~~
alanh
Because their locations are or were undisclosed, and obviously not even
everyone here has heard of them. They exist.

 _Edited in reply_ They are explicitly said to exist in Hollywood propaganda
film _Zero Dark Thirty_ (2013). No, this is not proof, although it is
evidence. If the establishment wants us to believe they exist, is that not
troubling enough?

~~~
Arnor
FYI hollywood propaganda films aren't usually the best citations...

EDIT: spelling counts...

~~~
serf
the fact that the movie made a splash within the security community for
"saying too much" helps to give credence, as well.

Yeah, it's a movie, but the people who were upset about it being released were
people in authority.

With Hollywood's ties to the US Government, it was probably a fake attempt to
get their buddys' movie to sell better...

who knows. theories abound.

------
meritt
Just to clarify: He made the comment on Facebook not within a League of
Legends game.

This doesn't change the ridiculousness of the situation but it does explain
things a bit more: Vastly wider audience, public profile, easy access to
personal information, etc.

~~~
Shivetya
Blizzard will report you for making direct threats to the appropriate
authorities.

The question that people have to ask is, do they get in more trouble by not
reporting or by reporting. After all they have deep pockets which makes them a
target. Our litigious society at times condemns us far too often

~~~
justin
Blizzard doesn't make League of Legends

~~~
vxNsr
But they do make MMOGs with chat functionality. Which all that he's implying.

------
cobrausn
This seems pretty unreal. Is there a way to donate to this kid's defense fund?

You know, I'm really starting to hate prosecutors with a passion. I used to (a
long time ago) buy into the TV crime show narrative of slimy defense lawyers
and shining prosecutor-paladins, but the way the system promotes successful
convictions over any semblance of actual justice makes these people look like
sociopaths.

~~~
hluska
I am Canadian and don't understand enough about the US criminal system to
comment on this. However, your thoughts mirror some that I've had for a long
time, and I'd like to ask some questions and hopefully learn more.

Do you think that having elected district attorneys who want to look tough on
crime causes this? Or rather, is it a case of actual prosecuting attorneys
being graded solely on conviction rate?

I've seen some highly dubious prosecutions emerge out of the US over the last
few years and, from an outsider's point of view, this is rather terrifying!

~~~
cobrausn
Having only seen the 'wheel of justice' grind people up from a distance, I'm
not really sure, but my intuition is that prosecutors make careers out of
getting successful convictions, and they absolve themselves of any
responsibility by telling themselves that they are merely advocating for the
state. So if they do something wrong, it's really just the state at fault.

I'm not saying all prosecutors are horrible people who want to ruin lives
indiscriminately, and they serve a valuable purpose, I'm just worried about
the feedback loop we created.

~~~
hluska
Good points, especially about how prosecutors may absolve themselves of
responsibility by telling themselves that they are advocates for that state.
Thanks for your comments - you've given me a lot to think about today!!

------
jrockway
_“These people are serious. They really want my son to go away to jail for a
sarcastic_ comment that he made _,” said the elder Carter._

I wouldn't admit to making that comment. Make them prove that he was sitting
in front of the computer when his _account_ made that statement. Did anyone
else know the password? Is his computer completely free of malware or unknown
backdoors? Could anyone be eavesdropping on the connection to the game server?
Is the game server completely secure?

For a crime that carries almost a decade in prison, confessing doesn't sound
like the right legal strategy to me.

~~~
acro
It is completely absurd that making a sarcastic comment can be a crime that
means a decade in prison. Shouldn't there be some common sense included in the
justice system? Here in Finland there have been lately some similar cases, and
in all of them as far as I know there was some simple investigation about the
real motives but no charges and no jail time.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
I think that's usually the case in the US too. I've heard cases where people
joke about some kind of president attack on their blog and getting a secret
service visit shortly after. They tend to get a stern warning, as the
investigators likely have better things to do and can understand the
difference between a comment made in jest and a credible threat.

Unfortunately we do have a _huge_ problem with prosecutorial abuse.

They make a valid point that it's probably not something you should joke
about, especially because similar comments led to actual attacks. The part
where insanity comes in is where many people are seemingly incapable of
acknowledging the degree of wrongness, and think this warrants anything more
than a police visit. Instead, they opt to effectively ruining his adult life,
which he had barely started. For nothing. Society is not better off, we are
not safer, we wasted a life because someone wanted to make a point.

------
xtrumanx
> Authorities charged him with making a terrorist threat. If convicted, he
> will face eight years in prison.

So terrorist threats with nothing to back it up is worth 8 years in prison?
Does that seem right to anyone else?

~~~
jrockway
He hasn't been convicted of anything yet. This is the media seeing that
someone _wants_ to charge him with making a terrorist threat, and that if he
was convicted, there would be no way he could possibly spend more than 8 years
in prison.

~~~
xtrumanx
> He hasn't been convicted of anything yet. This is the media seeing that
> someone _wants_...

I'm curious about your wording in your comment. I may misreading your
intentions but do you find absolutely nothing wrong with someone being in jail
for the past 3 months for making a threat followed by "lol, jk"?

~~~
hullo
And do you find that it always follows that someone making sure that the facts
at issue are correct must always support the side that the incorrect facts
back up? We're not allowed to even discuss this on a somewhat even keel
without having motivations questioned?

~~~
xtrumanx
I agree with what you're saying but I wasn't quite sure jrockway was simply
making sure everyone had their facts straight which is why I was asking him to
clarify his position. If he actually felt the arrest was appropriate I would
have some follow up questions for him. Was that wrong of me?

By the way; what does it mean to question his motivations anyways? If he came
out and said he supports Justin's arrest, what does it matter? Heck, I'd love
to have someone say so. Maybe then we could have an interesting discussion on
the matter.

I disagree with a lot of things people say here on HN. But I still love to
hear people rationale's for the things they say.

------
agrona
IANAL, but as I understand it, in order for the courts to consider this a
"true threat", the government must prove (beyond reasonable doubt) that the it
was intended to be taken seriously (the subjective test), or a reasonable
person familiar with the context would interpret it as a serious threat (the
objective test).

Here's a case of almost the same thing happening in CA, from December of 2012:
[http://www.popehat.com/2012/12/18/the-true-threat-
doctrine-i...](http://www.popehat.com/2012/12/18/the-true-threat-doctrine-in-
action-da-declines-to-charge-californian-for-facebook-comments-about-school-
shooting/)

------
loopdoend
There is a petition you can sign here:
[https://www.change.org/petitions/release-justin-carter-
and-c...](https://www.change.org/petitions/release-justin-carter-and-change-
the-investigative-criteria-for-terroristic-threat-laws)

"Release Justin Carter from jail. Too many teenagers are being arrested,
jailed and having their lives forever altered because of anti-terrorism laws
and investigations that impede their 1st Amendment right to freedom of
speech."

------
joyeuse6701
I can't believe he was arrested and jailed for this. On one hand yes in
context it is a ridiculous statement and no one should have spent more than a
minute thinking about it. Yeah, the Newtown Massacre was heinous so I can
understand that 'can't be too careful' mentality but c'mon, just get him
mentally evaluated if you're spooked.

Terrorist charges? This gov't, our culture, is getting unbearable.

------
marknutter
This story is especially concerning in light of the NSA revelations of late.
Suppose this kid actually made this admittedly terrible joke over email.
Suppose the recipient of the email was another kid in a foreign country;
entirely plausible considering League of Legends is popular worldwide. The NSA
could technically catch this email with their dragnet based on keyword search
algorithms and pay him a visit, throwing him in jail as a suspected terrorist
without a fair trial as the state of Texas has done. Think back to all the
stuff you've joked about as a kid and tell me this scenario doesn't enrage and
terrify you.

~~~
rayiner
The NSA would have to get a federal court to throw you in jail, and there is
no federal court in the country that wouldn't dismiss this case on First
Amendment grounds.

Texas courts? Sure. You have to remember that a substantial portion of the
1960's and 1970's were spent reigning in the absolutely batshit things state
and local courts and governments do. Its always been bad at that level.

------
whiddershins
See, to me this is much more serious than the NSA collecting metadata. People
are being jailed for speech.

~~~
ajross
One person in a nation of 300 million was jailed for speech. And it was
notable enough to drive a very sympathetic story in a comparatively high
traffic (if cheesy) news outlet.

That doesn't make it acceptable, but it's hardly the kind of systematic
suppression of free expression you seem to be invoking.

Context is important.

~~~
pessimizer
>One person in a nation of 300 million was jailed for speech.

More accurately, _this article_ is about one person in a nation of 300 million
who was jailed for speech, which gives us no grounds for assuming that either
a large or small number of people are being prosecuted for things like this,
other than the number is greater than one. It's a systematic problem that
portions of the system feel free to jail for pretty innocuous speech.

How about Cameron D'Ambrosio last month, or the unknown number that were not
"notable enough"? D'Ambrosio only got out of jail because the grand jury
refused to indict, not because prosecutors weren't willing to prosecute.

------
clarkmoody
Compare this with the treatment of Paula Deen by her sponsors, who are
dropping her products left and right, because of her speech years ago. She is
being labeled a racist, and of course nobody wants to be associated with a
racist, do they?

In this case, the video gamer is being labeled a terrorist because of his
speech. It's almost a preemptive charge. Better to charge and try him for
terrorist threats _now_ than have him actually harm anyone sometime down the
line.

Of course there is a vast difference between corporations' political
correctness and the criminal justice system, but both instances show the
importance and interpretation of speech.

~~~
ethomson
I don't really understand how you're connecting these dots, so I suspect that
I'm getting trolled here, but your comparison makes no sense. Paula Deen
spouting racist nonsense does not show anything about "interpretation of
speech" unless she claims that her racist nonsense was somehow misinterpreted.
Was she being sarcastic with her slave-themed event? Seems shockingly
implausible (and she certainly hasn't suggested as much.)

But you're correct, there is a _vast_ difference between corporations showing
her the door (though while you call it "political correctness" I would call it
"the free market rejecting some old racist speech") and this kid who very
likely didn't mean what he said literally.

~~~
mpyne
Well racist thoughtcrime is still "only speech", just like violent
thoughtcrime is "only speech", no matter how you interpret it.

What you can say about Deen vs. this gamer is that a business is free to do
what they want, but the government must respect the First Amendment.

But at the same time making threats against others has also been considered
wrong to do. I personally wouldn't actually press charges against this guy
(despite the spattering of school shootings recently) but I also wouldn't
fault the state for taking a very close look at whether he was serious or not.

------
njharman
> evaluate all potential threats seriously

They didn't evaluate it at all. They blindly, knee-jerk reacted. And / or
someone wants to appear tough and that they are doing "something" for election
or promotion.

------
adaml_623
I'm not sure if this story is true but it leads me to a question:

Should any parent let their child use any IT system that creates a permanent
record that they are not in charge of.

I would be far happier with a child writing a blog that their friends can
access rather than ever posting to Facebook. Have logging turned off on
comments entered using your child's account and you have plausible
deniability.

I suppose the problem is telling them that are not allowed to comment on their
friends Facebook posts.

It'll be interesting to see what we have in 15 years time?

~~~
acdha
> Should any parent let their child use any IT system that creates a permanent
> record that they are not in charge of.

This is the same as thinking that not telling your children about sex or
alcohol will keep them from experimenting. It's much better to have a
respectful, grownup conversation where you explain the risks and how to reduce
them.

~~~
megablast
In the article, the dad points out how his son was not the sort to read
newspapers, or watch the news. I am not sure why the Dad thought it wasn't
important for his son to do these sort of things.

~~~
rdouble
It's kinda more disturbing if the kid came up with the mass killing joke in
complete isolation.

------
leot
The concept of "terrorism" has horrible semantics and needs to be excised from
all laws. Its legal existence leads to absurd abuses and behaviors, and
utterly confused policy.

------
Arnor
This is an interesting case that points to a hole in our society. We have this
freedom of speech that is really important. People shouldn't be prosecuted for
speaking in poor taste. The statement was wrong but not criminal. The fact
that it wasn't criminal _doesn 't mean it should be ignored_. Anyone who makes
a comment like that has a problem. It might not be a mental illness, but it is
a problem. Healthy, well-adjusted people just don't say things like that. It's
not a crime to be unhealthy or poorly adjusted so we need another means of
dealing with that problem.

There was reasonable suspicion to investigate Carter, but barring hard
evidence of intent to follow through, he should be freed. Personally (not
politically), I think community service would be appropriate for these
comments, but that's a slippery slope that _should not be legally imposed_.

~~~
amirmc
> _" Healthy, well-adjusted people just don't say things like that."_

Says who? Just because one person's sense of humour is perhaps less-palatable
to someone else doesn't make that person 'unhealthy' or 'maladjusted'.

~~~
thisisdallas
Exactly. Spend an hour on xbox live and I guarantee you will hear things worse
than what that kid said. My gosh, watch some R rated movies and I guarantee
you will see things much worse than what that kid said.

~~~
Arnor
Are you implying that no one on xbox live is maladjusted?

~~~
thisisdallas
No, I am implying that is the kid is maladjusted than the majority of people
on xbox live are maladjusted. If that is the case, than the majority of
hollywood is also maladjusted. If that is the case, the majority of those who
enjoy the movies produced and directed by those who are maladjusted are also
maladjusted. Follow that line of reasoning with most form of media e.g. books,
tv shows, music and video games. At this point, most of America, not to
mention the world, could be considered maladjusted. Now, it just depends on
what your definition of maladjusted is.

~~~
Arnor
I'm not an xbox live user, but I do watch my share of movies. I've yet to see
a reference to killing a school full of children and eating their hearts in
any movie that has come out of hollywood.

~~~
darkarmani
You only need to spend a little bit of time with your "peers" on Xbox live to
understand.

~~~
Arnor
I beg your pardon, but my "peers" don't talk that way.

------
thisisdallas
As cliché as it sounds, does this mean the terrorist have actually won? Isn't
the point of terrorism to produce a crippling climate of fear within a certain
society?

------
hluska
I'm not sure how I feel about this case.

On one hand, Carter made a horrible threat about shooting up a school. Whether
he followed his comments with 'lol' and 'jk' or not, he still made a really
ugly, juvenile threat. Whether he follows the news or not, he still had to
have some inkling that what he said was going to get him in a whole lot of
trouble. I mean, he was 18 years old when he said that...

On the other hand, he celebrated his 19th birthday behind bars and it seems
like such an unbelievable waste to lock up people that young. The penal system
isn't exactly famous for rehabilitation, rather, many people come out of
prison far worse (and more screwed up) than they were when they went inside.

All I can hope is that he is offered a plea bargain that calls for severe
amounts of therapy, community service and probation.

~~~
cobrausn
If you think an 18 year old needs therapy, community service, and probation
for a poor-taste sarcastic comment (the kind of thing _teenagers do all the
time_ ), you are actually a horrible person.

EDIT: Sorry for the personal insult. This really bothers me. I said a lot of
stupid shit when I was young (still do, actually), and I couldn't imagine
being prosecuted for it.

~~~
hluska
I'm sorry to have offended you, but seriously, he was 18 years old when he
made that comment. I said some incredibly stupid things when I was 18, but
nothing quite of that magnitude. I mean, shooting up a school and eating their
still beating hearts??

At minimum, the young man could use some anger management training. I think
that probation beats the heck out of jail time. And, I'd argue that community
service is good for just about any teenager (even those who haven't been
convicted of anything).

~~~
cobrausn
Have you ever been to 4chan? Is the real problem here that he made a stupid
remark on facebook instead of anonymously in the depths of the internet?

He was obviously trying to make a joke about how 'insane' he is, and came up
with some prose to try and show it. His reference for 'insane' was a school
shooter cannibal.

I don't really understand how any of this could be construed as _anything_
other than just poor taste humor.

~~~
jessedhillon
I don't understand this critique. Just because there is a large community of
people on the Internet who say horrible and stupid things doesn't mean that
those things are excusable. The better argument is to say that having poor
taste and being socially inept are not criminal offenses, except in extreme
circumstances (shouting "fire" in a theater)

~~~
sukuriant
Honestly, I think this is going to fall into one of those "it depends on your
audience" statements.

If a popular greeting between people of the same culture was "F* you!" except
the long form of that, or even something more grotesque (to you), is it wrong
to, if you're a part of that community, say those things to one-another?

The internet, if anything, has created a large collection of very callous
20-somethings that can, off the cuff, say some really, really awful things, to
a person that's not a part of their community. Huge parts of Reddit and 4chan
are evidence of this sort of change in callousness.

Now, this particular instance of what he said, given what's happened in
schools lately, was in terrible taste; and, if this is a pattern for him, he
may need some real counseling, but the criminality of his statements is very
suspect.

Long story short: what people are saying in normal conversation between each
other is changing to things that older people, in part even like myself, find
repulsive; but, it's normal and not-rude in their vernacular and it's a strong
judgement call to call them socially inept and having poor taste - just
different ones, and maybe "socially inept", if only in your social circles;
but, when those statements cross the line to real threats or extreme
circumstances, then yes, things must be done, sometimes through the judicial
system.

------
gfodor
What the fuck? How is this real?

~~~
tootie
Reported by Daily Caller? It's quite possibly not real. Their social media
team must be aces to get Tucker Carlson this much cred on HN and Reddit.

~~~
hga
Blind prejudice against a news source _when they link to a primary source_
([http://www.khou.com/news/texas-news/Texas-teen-charged-
with-...](http://www.khou.com/news/texas-news/Texas-teen-charged-with-making-
terroristic-threat-after-online-joke-212931111.html)) as well as name names
that can be trivially searched for with zillions of hits (e.g.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Justin+Carter+threat](https://www.google.com/search?q=Justin+Carter+threat))
is not constructive.

------
Nux
This must be a new low for USA. Unbelievable. Those founding fathers must be
twisting in their grave.

Yeah, what the kid said was in bad taste, but for crying out loud ...

~~~
anigbrowl
Unlikely, since this isn't a federal case.

------
bdcravens
Something to keep in mind is that the crime of "terroristic threat" has been
around far longer than the current "war on terror". (speaking of Texas here)
As early as 1994 I know of someone who was arrested for it (for saying they
were going to hurt someone).

Whether or not this is a reasonable thing to be arrested for, the fact that
it's online is irrelevant. If the social standards or laws need to be changed,
let's do that. Let's not, however, act as if those standards should apply
differently online. (or on the phone, or in our car, etc...)

------
mdlthree
I want to bring up the fact that there is a town in Texas called Canadian
[[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian,_Texas](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian,_Texas)],
and that is probably where a woman reported the guy. Also a county in
Oklahoma,
[[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_County,_Oklahoma](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_County,_Oklahoma)].

This story has nothing to do with Canada the country.

------
shadowfox
Wow. Putting him in jail is like swatting a fly with Mjölnir.

I often wonder what is the right reaction to such a "threat". Is it to ignore
the topic until it is carried out (and thus becomes a real crime; someone
carrying out something like that is probably a rare thing, despite the FB
posts of various previous school shooters)? Will the public tolerate the
perceived inaction? Is there something useful that can be done?

~~~
wiggin315
> Mjölnir

I see what you did there...

------
pmorici
This is at least the second case that I'm aware of this happening in recent
months. There was another one [0] earlier this month about a kid in MA that is
in jail for essentially the same thing.

[0] [http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/teen-jailed-for-
ter...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/teen-jailed-for-terror-rap/)

------
planetjones
I agree with everything written here about how ridiculous this is. However,
the dad is hardly helping matters by saying his son isn't aware of current
affairs. His son clearly didn't make the schools reference randomly - he
clearly had an awareness of what had happened at several schools in the US.
Also publicly posting this on Facebook is idiotic.

------
ppereira
To be convicted of most crimes, the criminal must be found to have had a
particular mental state (mens rea), such as a specific intent that the words
be taken as a threat. By including "lol jk" along with the threat, I can guess
what the teen's mental state actually was.

------
downandout
Because our laws are so broad, most people in the US commit multiple felonies
each year. That is not an exaggeration. That being the case, prosecutorial
discretion - the exclusive right of the prosecutor to decide whether or not a
given prosecution serves the public interest - is incredibly important.

The elected District Attorney in this and any other jurisdiction where
prosecutorial discretion is not being properly exercised needs to be removed
from office, and any abusive deputy district attorneys must be fired. This is
the only way to ensure some semblance of reason and sanity in our "justice"
system, since removing the laws that make everyone into felons simply will not
occur.

~~~
anigbrowl
Maybe it's time to stop electing district attorneys. I personally think it's a
terrible system.

------
sageikosa
> In light of recent situations, statements such as the one Justin made are
> taken seriously,” said an Austin police detective in a statement.

In that vein, I wish someone would take the threat of becoming a police state
seriously.

------
seanschade
Absolutely ridiculous ruining this poor kid's life over stupid comments!

------
jdeibele
So why is a woman from Canada looking at this kid's facebook page?

~~~
mpyne
Why not? Information wants to be free, the URL wasn't blocked by technical
measures, obviously he meant the information to be public, blah blah blah just
like we say when our hackers find unprotected data on the Internet. :P

~~~
drdaeman
Yeah, but still, it's somehow interesting how she wandered there. For example,
if she was just hopping over hyperlinks on Facebook, it's a bit interesting
how distant the kid was from her in a social graph.

------
sapplegate3
God, I hate people

~~~
miahi
Do you hate them in school-sized groups?

Edit: forgot to add the lol jk

~~~
JacksonGariety
Made me "lol".

jk

------
FollowSteph3
What if he do it after? Who would be on the chomping block then? How many of
the same people here would be going after the same authorities for not having
stopped him beforehand when he made the threat...

~~~
darkarmani
> What if he do it after?

Did which part? The eating of still beating human hearts, or the part about
laughing out loud?

The choices aren't: do absolutely nothing or lock him up for 8 years.

> How many of the same people here would be going after the same authorities
> for not having stopped him beforehand when he made the threat

Do you mean if the authorities had done absolutely nothing, or if the
authorities had followed up on the lead and done a full investigation on his
capabilities? Those are very different scenarios.

------
biot
Law enforcement is clearly not familiar with Poe's law.

~~~
astrodust
They are. Breaking Poe's law, like breaking the law of thermodynamics, is a
criminal offense.

------
ISL
High gain amplifiers and feedback loops can lead to unintended consequences.

Want to reduce school shootings to zero? This is what can happen.

------
noonespecial
Word-crime. It's real.

------
dmead
no way some random uninformed lady sees this comment in game, or on a live
stream and just happens to know how to track the kid down.

more likely he got trolled really badly by some kiddies who have royally
fucked him over.

------
danbmil99
Meh, Canada.

~~~
dromidas
I feel bad for Canada. America is going to poison their society and culture...
could you imagine if we somehow turned Canadians en masse from the kind and
friendly people that we hear about to, well, Americans? We'd end up going to
war within a decade.

~~~
socillion
Ironically, this story only exists because a Canadian called the US cops and
had this kid sent to prison.

------
workbench
So glad I grew up in the early days of the internet.

Could easily see myself making a comment like that as a joke (almost certain I
did many times).

~~~
dromidas
No doubt. I would have been cloned just so they had enough bodies to put in
gitmo, prison, and whatever the NSA torture dungeon that has yet to be leaked
is called.

When I was young I had no idea that bitches in Canada be crazy and can
actually send you to jail for talking shit.

